# Mason jar? Atlas jar? Other?



## herphandler (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey my moms friend gave her this jar a while ago.
 anyone ever seen one?


----------



## Paa Paw (Apr 27, 2008)

Does your jar have any marks on the bottom?,,,,,I believe these were coffee jars.....Rob


----------



## LC (Apr 27, 2008)

The jar being a coffee jar would be a good guess I would say, I have seen them in different sizes. Can't say for sure what they were though.


----------



## bottlebuddy (Apr 28, 2008)

herphandler,Welcome to the forum. Your jar in question is a  fruit jar, or canning jar, it was distributed by THE GOOD HOUSEKEEPING CO. during the 1950's-1970's. They were available in various sizes and were manufactured by different manufacturers such as Ball, Owens Glass Co. and Knox Mason. You should be able to find the makers mark on the bottom of the jar. The original lids are tin. I have a few of them, all made by different glass makers as mentioned. The value is $2-5  They are known  as the GOOD HOUSEKEEPING canning jars.


----------



## herphandler (Apr 28, 2008)

ok thanks a lot guys for the help!!![]


----------

